
Show HN: Have you last minute tax questions answered with Andy, Siri for Taxes - vjanma
http://ask.andyvirs.com/
======
vjanma
We have created an AI assistant to answer tax questions. It does a better job
(for the most part) compared to a system developed by IRS called Interactive
Tax Assistant (ITA). I appreciate any feedback for improvement.

